# Back 2 MAC packaging



## RubyRouge (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi. I'm new to this site & also have never done Back 2 MAC before.  I'm travelling to Sydney from Newcastle early tomorrow & want to check before I leave that what I'm recycling is OK. If anyone can help me I'd be really grateful! I've got: Pro Lash Mascara, Eyeshadow pots, Studio Fix compact & Studio Finish tube foundation. Thanks!


----------



## jess98765 (Jul 29, 2006)

yep, you should be fine with all of those.... just hand them into MAC and choose your lippy(s).
Have fun


----------



## Belle85 (Sep 25, 2006)

Just a stupid question on B2M, can you hand in 18 empty products and get 3 lippies, or is there a limit?


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belle85* 
_Just a stupid question on B2M, can you hand in 18 empty products and get 3 lippies, or is there a limit?_

 
there is no limit as far as i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i think they would be a bit suspicious if somebody sent in say 300 empty b2m's hahahah


----------



## lara (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belle85* 
_Just a stupid question on B2M, can you hand in 18 empty products and get 3 lippies, or is there a limit?_

 
There's no limit, but be sensible about it - bringing in a hundred items for B2M is going to be a PITA for all concerned.

RubyRouge, as long as you have six items, you'll be all set for B2M.


----------



## Belle85 (Sep 25, 2006)

^ Great to hear, thanks Lara! And no, i only have the 18 empty pots, not 100, lol!


----------



## chanelchic (Sep 25, 2006)

i'd completely forgotten about this.

but then i've got so much stuff i'm probably never going to hit pan with anything :-/


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a lot of pots but i was wonderig what about the boxes with b2m on it. Are those good for b2m too. I feel stupid asking this, but don't realy know to be honest.


----------



## lara (Sep 25, 2006)

The boxes with the B2M logo aren't valid for B2M - they only indicate that the product _inside _is valid for B2M.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 26, 2006)

what a bummer! Boooooo for mac lol! was to good to be true


----------



## Belle85 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry, another question on B2M, but does it matter if the plastic insert in the depotted eyeshadow is a little bent out of shape? I left it on the straightener longer than i should have


----------



## lara (Sep 27, 2006)

Ask as many questions as you need! We're all here to help. 

The plastic insert can be completely seperated and burnt to a wobbly crisp - as long as it's with the rest of the eyeshadow pot to count as one B2M item. (I usually just rubber-band them together to make it easier to count at the counter)


----------



## Belle85 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ahhh! Thank you so much lara, your so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was a little worried! The first lot of depotting i did, my boy handled the melting part (he had great fun burning those things, lol) and was fairly meticulous. I just depotted 2 last night and thought it would be easy, but by the end the inserts were pretty well melted out of shape!


----------



## LoisLane22 (Oct 1, 2006)

Can you do _back 2 mac _at M.A.C Myer counters? My closest is Brisbane City. Thanks!


----------



## lara (Oct 1, 2006)

LoisLane22, you can. B2M is available at all MAC stores and counters.


----------



## bec (Mar 4, 2007)

Can B2M only be used for lipsticks? I was reading elsewhere on Specktra (US posters I guess) said you can also receive lipgloss, eyeshadows?


----------



## lara (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.maccosmetics.com.au/custo..._services.tmpl
 Quote:

  Back to M·A·C Program
Because we share your commitment to the environment, M·A·C accepts returns of its primary packaging through the Back to M·A·C Program. By returning six [6] M·A·C primary packaging containers to a M·A·C counter, you receive a free M·A·C Lipstick of your choice as our thanks to you.

Since 100% of the retail selling price of Viva Glam Lipsticks is provided to organisations that help people living with HIV/AIDS, these colours are excluded from this program.

Most primary packaging of M·A·C products is accepted as Back to M·A·C "currency". M·A·C does not accept the following as a part of the program:

    * Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.]
    * Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits]
    * Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers]
    * Accessories [bags, belts, makeup cases, lashes, Blot Film]

In addition to our "Back to M·A·C Program," M·A·C uses minimal packaging and recycled paper to paperboard packaging in our offices, manufacturing and distribution facilities. Vegetable-based inks are used for printing whenever possible. At M·A·C we share your concerns about the environment and we are continually looking for ways to address those concerns while providing our customers with complete product satisfaction and safety.


----------



## Strawberrybaby (Mar 6, 2007)

hello, b2m isit applied to all products? i have those old products of it which i have used finish but still keeping the boxes... must it be totally empty? or should i clean it before i hand it to them? sorry for the stupid q.. 1st time heard that i can swap six M·A·C primary packaging containers for a lipstick


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 1, 2009)

I've never B2M'ed before as I've been saving everything up for when im poor and need a pick me up or for a epic collection. I read that in america you can b2m for mac wipes? surely this isnt the case?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

unfortunately the only thing you can B2M for in Australia is lipsticks.

Do you mean B2Ming the package for the wipes or B2Ming depotted eyeshadows etc for the wipes?


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 1, 2009)

no the packaging, someone mention that you can take in the wipes packaging as a b2m item...


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry, I was a bit confused... 

Not sure... check to see if it has the B2M symbol on it, if it does, then I would say so?


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 1, 2009)

My friend discovered some OLD MAC shadows that had never been opened before, there still in the old shool screw top eyeshadow containers are these B2Mable?


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can b2m for LE lipsticks?

And can you use pro pans to b2m? Thanks!


----------



## tracy718 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the great info!

I've been purchasing MAC products for a while but never been told that they have B2M until I got my first Studio Fix powder. They told me that if I bring 6 of the cases back then I can get a free lipstick...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought that was only limited to the foundation compacts...now I know that I can bring back mascaras and eyeliners stuff like that...(dang it I've already thrown away so many of that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_My friend discovered some OLD MAC shadows that had never been opened before, there still in the old shool screw top eyeshadow containers are these B2Mable?_

 
Bugger B2M - sell them in the clearance bin if they are colours people want!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Does anyone know if you can b2m for LE lipsticks?

And can you use pro pans to b2m? Thanks!_

 
Not sure about the pro pans, but I know in Adelaide you an B2M for LE lipsticks (Myers)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracy718* 

 
_Thanks for the great info!

I've been purchasing MAC products for a while but never been told that they have B2M until I got my first Studio Fix powder. They told me that if I bring 6 of the cases back then I can get a free lipstick...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought that was only limited to the foundation compacts...now I know that I can bring back mascaras and eyeliners stuff like that...(dang it I've already thrown away so many of that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I know... I threw away soo many mascaras before I started taking advantage of B2M!!


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok so here is the deal in the US, if you take 6 empty mac containers (anything) to a MAC counter, you get a lippie. If you take it to a freestanding store or pro store you get a lippie or an eyeshadow of your choice. I have taken back any and everything that has the back to mac logo.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niknacnikki69* 

 
_Ok so here is the deal in the US, if you take 6 empty mac containers (anything) to a MAC counter, you get a lippie. If you take it to a freestanding store or pro store you get a lippie or an eyeshadow of your choice. I have taken back any and everything that has the back to mac logo._

 
Yeah, that really annoys me that you can do that in the US but not in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  only lippies here...  I would KILL to be able to b2m for a eyeshadow!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll say! The eyeshadows cost less so really they should allow B2M for them


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 6, 2009)

B2Ming for lipsticks is really the only reason that I have lipsticks at all which I guess is a good thing.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay this is a dumb question but I was reading another thread and someone said you can't B2M eyeshadow pots that are missing their pans - is that right? Coz I was totally going to depot some of my shadows and use the plastic casing to get BBR lippies, but if they tell me that I need the pan aswell I won't bother!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

I B2M for three lipsticks and none of the eyeshadows had pans.. I took the pans with me, just in case, but didn't need them at Myer Melbourne.  miss_bailey said the Sydney stores were okay with that too.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah I dont think there as tight here about needing the pans. Most of them are just stoked you know what B2M is.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't use heat depotting so all of the plastic inserts were clipped or broken and they didn't even care.. Oh well, they will be recycled anyway


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah but I guess it's kind of cheating to b2m brand new eyeshadow pots when you haven't used them up haha. So the consensus is I should start depotting shadows/blushes and get me some lippies!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yeah but I guess it's kind of cheating to b2m brand new eyeshadow pots when you haven't used them up haha. So the consensus is I should start depotting shadows/blushes and get me some lippies!_

 
IMO it's not really cheating as it's about recycling the product not a reward system for using the product up... I may be wrong but that's just what I was told


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 18, 2009)

You're right in that regard, definitely. However people are kind of jibbing them by not returning the aluminium pans coz that's probably quite useful recycling-wise.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 18, 2009)

^^ I brought the empty metal pans with me and MAC didn't ask for them!
Plus we pay at least $10 more per shadow here and we can ony B2M for the lipsticks.. I don't see it as cheating either


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 18, 2009)

They're jibbing themselves with the lipstick thing since shadows are cheaper haha.


----------



## freshxsoul (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure if this was mentioned, but with B2M ... Can you B2M old packaging ? Like packaging from CCO? Please let me know !


Thanks !


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes. Theres no way for them to tell you got it from the CCO you might have just had it for ages.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 3, 2009)

Can you B2M the pigment vials???


----------



## dearcupcake (Apr 15, 2009)

how is it that some people have been able to b2m for collection l/s (ala bbr/sugarsweet). I tried b2ming for all's fair and marquise d but they said no?

I know Viva Glam lippies can't be B2M but what are the rules?! 
(FOR EG i think i read that dame edna collection weren't allowed? Does that mean that some collections you can/can't????)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 15, 2009)

It's strange that they said no RE: BBR lipsticks. I B2M'd for All's Fair myself. 

The deal with the collection lippies is that you can only B2M for lipsticks that are regular price ($35). As Dame Edna and Hello Kitty had special packaging, and the lipsticks were more than $35AUD, there is/was no B2M for them. So that will apply in the future, the general rule is you can't B2M for limited edition packaging lipsticks and viva glam lipsticks.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dearcupcake* 

 
_how is it that some people have been able to b2m for collection l/s (ala bbr/sugarsweet). I tried b2ming for all's fair and marquise d but they said no?

I know Viva Glam lippies can't be B2M but what are the rules?! 
(FOR EG i think i read that dame edna collection weren't allowed? Does that mean that some collections you can/can't????)_

 
Which store was this?  As far as I can remember, all the ladies here had no problem B2Ming for BBR lippies.  Perhaps you had a newbie MUA, who wasn't clear with B2M rules?


----------



## dearcupcake (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Which store was this?  As far as I can remember, all the ladies here had no problem B2Ming for BBR lippies.  Perhaps you had a newbie MUA, who wasn't clear with B2M rules?_

 
the highpoint myer mac.
She even double checked with another girl there coz she was unsure?!
which stores have let you??
Thats cool, so at least now I know I am able to for lipsticks that arent in special packaging/ that are the same price.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dearcupcake* 

 
_the highpoint myer mac.
She even double checked with another girl there coz she was unsure?!
which stores have let you??
Thats cool, so at least now I know I am able to for lipsticks that arent in special packaging/ that are the same price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Highpoint is the only Vic store I haven't been.  I usually B2M in Doncaster, but I know PRO, Chadstone and Melbourne stores B2M for lippies with no special packaging.


----------



## dearcupcake (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Highpoint is the only Vic store I haven't been.  I usually B2M in Doncaster, but I know PRO, Chadstone and Melbourne stores B2M for lippies with no special packaging._

 
thanks i might try just going into the melb store for any collection lipsticks...


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, I think there was a widespread miscommunication regarding B2M'ing for LE lipsticks around the time of the BBR launch which was rectified about a week after it launched.  That was the first time I paid retail for a lipstick, and will probably be the last lol...

Everything should be ok now though.  It's only special packaging lipsticks that you can't B2M for.  Normal LE collections such as sugarsweet you shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dearcupcake* 

 
_thanks i might try just going into the melb store for any collection lipsticks..._

 
I love Melbourne store MUAs!  The only annoying thing about the store is that they always sell out things, but then you could always try DJ!
Good luck and hope you can B2M the lippies you want!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*Yeah, I think there was a widespread miscommunication regarding B2M'ing for LE lipsticks around the time of the BBR launch which was rectified about a week after it launched.* That was the first time I paid retail for a lipstick, and will probably be the last lol...

Everything should be ok now though. It's only special packaging lipsticks that you can't B2M for. Normal LE collections such as sugarsweet you shouldnt have any problems._

 
Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I called the AU service number and asked them directly - I was told there had been a meeting of managers and that all locations were to B2M for lippies in REG packaging even if they were from an LE Collection. The ONLY ones you cant B2M for here are lippies in special LE packaging.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ Oh yeah, that was you Panda!  I was lucky that my MUAs had the correct information and got three lippies without any fuss.


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 24, 2009)

just wanted to bump this thread...
adelaide girls anyone had an issue b2ming depots?
Ive never had an issue at either djs or myers ever but today i popped in to djs on my way to uni and was told they cant take them??? strange coz ive never had a problem b4
i didnt have time to go to myers but ill go next week.
just curious...


----------



## piink_liily (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm not from Adelaide but I did have the same problem in Brisbane. I actually e-mailed MAC Australia a few months back after they refused them and was told that they are supposed to take depots. I could fwd you the e-mail if you want?


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Aug 24, 2009)

I have an empty concealer pot if anyone wants it and they can be b2m?  I can stick it in the post from work.

I don't live near a MAC counter so won't get a chance to do anything with it.  If only I'd known earlier I'd have about 3 lol.

liz


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_just wanted to bump this thread...
adelaide girls anyone had an issue b2ming depots?
Ive never had an issue at either djs or myers ever but today i popped in to djs on my way to uni and was told they cant take them??? strange coz ive never had a problem b4
i didnt have time to go to myers but ill go next week.
just curious..._

 
Never had a problem with B2M apart from special packaging collections.

I usually do my B2M at Myers (along with 99% of my MAC shopping) and have never had a problem with depots at all.  I think Tess expects me to rock up at most collections launch days with a bag full of depots lol...


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 26, 2009)

Paddington takes depots too, I send all my depots to them and never had them returned for any reason


----------



## pinnygig (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,
 I just wanted to check how clean the containers need to be for B2M.  I am having trouble getting every last bit out of some of them.  THey are a bit sticky and hard.  I am soaking them.  Or can I just take them with whatever is left in them.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 13, 2010)

^They are not too fussed about product left inside in my experience but I do try to clean them a little bit. I rinse out any plastic bottles, containers etc.. but for things like eye shadow depots - if there is a bit of glue left then I just leave it. That's up to the people who are recycling the products for MAC to work out


----------



## pinnygig (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you for that info.    I have got most of the lipgloss out and am soaking it again to get the last dried out bits.  Then off to MAC for my first B2M.!!!!!


----------



## Jade M (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinnygig* 

 
_Thank you for that info.    I have got most of the lipgloss out and am soaking it again to get the last dried out bits.  Then off to MAC for my first B2M.!!!!!_

 
Awww don't soak them - i'll take them as is


----------



## Saree (Aug 3, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone knows if you can B2M the Mineralize Concealer? I don't see why it would be a problem but my packaging didn't have the B2M symbol on it!

  	Thanks


----------

